# Vandy Vape Pulse 22 BF RDA



## DanielSLP (9/4/18)

Who has stock of the vandy vape pulse 22 in black? I'm looking everywhere for one. 

Also if you ship to cape town that would be great.


----------



## BumbleBee (9/4/18)

I only have a Stainless Steel one left but I might be persuaded to part with my black one, let me know if you don’t mind a used one.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## DanielSLP (9/4/18)

I don't mind a used one at all.


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (9/4/18)

@BumbleBee FTW

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (9/4/18)

DanielSLP said:


> I don't mind a used one at all.


Eh, I was kinda enjoying that atty 

I’ll PM you in a bit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DanielSLP (9/4/18)

You are the bomb!


----------

